# AE spezifisches Script



## Ycone (14. Sep 2015)

Hallo Alle zusammen
Ich habe vor kurzem angefangen mich ein wenig mit Java auseinanderzusetzen um mir kleinere Scripte für After Effects bauen zu können. Leider hapert es schon an meinem ersten Projekt.
Mein Ziel ist es mehrere 3D Ebenen mehrmals zu duplizieren, die sich an der Position der vorangegangenen Ebenen orientieren. Die Anzahl der Duplikationen soll durch ein Alert-Feld an den User bestimmt werden. Ich bin nun mit meinem Latein am Ende und finde auch leider keine spezifischen Toturials oder ähnliche Quellen, die mir weiterhelfen konnten. Vielleicht seht ihr  woran es hapert.


```
var theComp = app.project.activeItem;
var theLayer = theComp.selectedLayers[0];
var Lposition = theLayer.position[1.0,1.0,1.0]
var Dposition = dLayer.position[1.0,1.0,1.0]
var dLayer = theLayer.duplicate();
var positionx = Lposition.position[x,0,0]
var positionz = Lposition.position[0,0,z]
var dpositionx = Dposition.position[x,0,0]
var dpositionz = Dposition.position[0,0,z]
var transPosition = dLayer.calculateTransformFromPoints(pointTopLeft(x,0,z));
var numLayer = prompt ("Choose Layer:", "value");
for (i=1; i <= transPosition.numItems; i++){
 
  theComp.layer(numLayer+i).startTime = theLayer.duplicate(i);
  dLayer.layer(i).duplicate(i) = Lposition.layer(i).calculateTransformFromPoints(pointTopLeft(positionx-100,y,positionz-100));
  dLayer.layer(i).duplicate(i) = Dposition.layer(i).calculateTransformFromPoints(pointTopLeft(dpositionx-100,y,dpositionz-100));
  }
alert("Fertig")
```


----------

